
Two billionaires put their money together to take on America’s war industry - Anon84
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/george-soros-charles-koch-billionaire-war-us-quincy-institute-a9239846.html
======
notlukesky
There are is no upside in DC to being antiwar. There is plenty of upside to
being pro war. Financially, academically and the DC/Davos limelight including
editorial pieces, anchor jobs at historically pro war newspapers, publications
and media outlets.

One antiwar think tank will hardly make a dent in DC.

America has not been at war for only 17 years since its founding as a
Republic. So the status quo is unlikely to being changed.

Most betting people would not have wagered that Obama would bomb 7 more new
countries after the W Bush legacy.

The Democratic frontrunner Joe Biden has supported every possible war out
there. All the other Democrats are warmongerers with the exception of Tulsi
Gabbard and Bernie Sanders. And that is why the DNC will target them if
necessary if they start to poll better.

Both political parties are pro war. The occasional candidate that is antiwar
or not pro war is attacked by the media outlets as irresponsible or a fringe
extremist.

Responsible in DC means being “engaged” (code for wars and bombing) with the
world.

So billionaires can waste their money on yachts and private jets. This
endeavour is also a “waste” but little enjoyable utility to them.

